# Kindle Fire Carousel



## tarapaije (Mar 7, 2010)

One by one I removed my books from the carousel. 
I want to put them back, is there a way to do instead of 1 by 1. 

Thank you


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not thinking there is... unless maybe resetting your Kindle back to stock settings, clearing all your data, then setting it up with your account again would do it.  I know when I received mine new it had all my books up there because it saw them as new purchases and adds those automatically.  It would be a bit of a drastic thing to do, though, resetting everything.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

At least now you can remove items from the carousel. When the first Fires were shipped, you were stuck with whatever landed on the carousel.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I believe you can go into your Amazon account, manage devices and then send whatever books you want to your Fire.  Much faster this way.


----------

